
Ants are “immune” to traffic jams - lnguyen
https://arstechnica.com/science/2019/10/study-ants-are-immune-to-traffic-jams/
======
rolph
they also walk over each others bodies, and yield to others with grace.

Translate this to vehicles, and this means unspeakable chaos, collisions as an
intentional operation, and unheard of courtesy.

~~~
Pick-A-Hill2019
And yet an insect with a brain smaller than a grain of sand can somehow figure
it out while humans with a brain thousands of times bigger and more complex
can't find a way to make it work when it comes to transport routes. Thinking
about it further, perhaps it is because ants 'have to' obey the 'rules of the
road' while humans have free agency which introduces an (almost?) impossible
to optimise for degree of chaos. In other words it is unlikely that a single
ant would disrupt the flow of traffic whilst a single human could (and often
do) manage to obstruct routes through a misplaced sense of their needs/wants
outweighing the needs of their fellow 'commuters'. Guess ants figure that
things work best with universal co-operation whilst humans appear to optimise
for a 'me-first' outcome. It will be interesting to see which option mother
nature/evolution decides works best.

